# Intel HD graphics 1000 on Core i5-2400 sandy bridge



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2012)

my proccy should have intel HD 2000 graphics... but the CPUZ shows me its a 1000 series..


 why is this so??


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2012)

Get the latest version of CPU-Z, not the Asus ROG version but the standard Green version. Also if you're using 64 bit OS then download the 64 bit CPU-Z and then check.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2012)

still the same results.. 

edit: btw, is the gfx by default HD2000, or, after updating the Intel drivers it becomes HD2000? coz my intel gfx drivers are not updated as i was on the GT520 all this time.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 3, 2012)

Help. Please.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

did you update the gfx drivers ?? and I don't it's even an issue at-all - sometime apps like cpu-z/gpu-z can show wrong info - so you better believe Intel over them


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 5, 2012)

just updated the drivers yesterday. now its showing HD 2000 series.


----------

